
From SV elite to social media hate: The radicalization that led to Gab - tareqak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/10/31/silicon-valley-elite-social-media-hate-radicalization-that-led-gab/?noredirect=on
======
tareqak
Original title: "From Silicon Valley elite to social media hate: The
radicalization that led to Gab" (2 characters too long).

